# Easiest way to set up an irc server?



## ksv (Jun 19, 2003)

I want to set up a small IRC server on a G4 running OS X. I'll not be joining a network, uptime isn't critical and we'll only have a few channels, mainly for discussing internal projects without the risk of having the server owners/admins get their hands on any sensitive info. Any free servers I can use? Does anyone want to find or write a little tutorial on how to set up one?


----------



## Lycander (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.ircdhelp.org/ircdvers.html

There's a list of free servers in source distribution.

I've compiled and setup "bahamut" IRC server on my Gentoo box. There's a column in the list that says whether the server is Any OS or a specific OS. "Any OS" meaning any *nix or *BSD.

http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircd/

See the middle of the page: "Setting up IRCd"
All the servers listed on the first link above are derived from ircd.


----------

